# The Wild History of Vaping



## Hooked (11/11/19)

*The wild history of vaping, from a 1927 'electric vaporizer' to today's mysterious lung injury crisis*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/history-of-vaping-who-invented-e-cigs-2019-10
9 Nov. 2019

This is quite fascinating, but it's a long article, so I'm just posting the link.


----------



## Hooked (11/11/19)

*How did vaping begin in South Africa?* I'm sure the oldies ("old" as in vape years) could shed some light on this - and I'm sure they have some interesting tales to tell!


----------

